# Bolt Pattern on 2000 jetta 1.8t 5sp



## totalchevy1 (May 12, 2008)

I've been checking, and I think it is 5x100, but have not been able to confirm and not sure of there was multiple patterns for that year
Thanks


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Bolt Pattern on 2000 jetta 1.8t 5sp (totalchevy1)*

5x100 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FYI, ALL Mk4 cars are 5x100, period.


----------



## totalchevy1 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Bolt Pattern on 2000 jetta 1.8t 5sp (Mikes72sb)*

Thanks for the help


----------

